# Cadbury's gorilla



## Murt10 (27 Sep 2008)

Best as by a long way on TV at present. I always knew gorillas/chimps etc were smart but didn't reailse that they were very musical as well. 

I wonder when he is going on tour. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdgI0j1odkY&feature=related


Murt


----------



## cole (27 Sep 2008)

Agreed. Very creative advert.


----------



## rmelly (27 Sep 2008)

cole said:


> Agreed. Very creative advert.


 
Good ad alright, just wondering why the gorilla has an earpiece in his left ear though (it can be seen approx 48 seconds in just after he starts drumming) - maybe so the producer can give directions on when to start playing or something?


----------



## truthseeker (27 Sep 2008)

I far preferred this version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKdQC-hbY7k

He fits better with the Phil Collins song IMO.


----------



## niceoneted (27 Sep 2008)

I just don't get these adds and think they are crap!


----------



## di74 (30 Sep 2008)

Love this ad......


----------



## z106 (30 Sep 2008)

One of the best ads of all time in my book.

I prefer the bonnie tyler version.


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Sep 2008)

Its amusing but it doesnt particularly make me want to buy chocolate, or course I'm addicted anyway so no loss to Cadbury's there.

For the non-addicted - is this making you buy chocolate??

I'm sure we're proving the advertisers right by even discussing it.


----------



## Caveat (30 Sep 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> I'm sure we're proving the advertisers right by even discussing it.


 
That's it really. The subconscious works in mysterious ways and advertisers know this. People may come to associate funky/amusing/quirky/warm/passionate....or whatever with this chocolate, because of this advert.


----------



## rmelly (30 Sep 2008)

Is advertising considered successful because people talk about the product or because they go out and buy it? Or both?

I've been an avid F1 fan for 17 years, watching races (and going to a few), qualifying, practice, numerous websites, magazines, DVD's, merchandise etc. I could probably tell you most of the sponsors of each team over the last decade or more, yet it's never made me go out and buy the products. So has F1 advertising been successful on me?


----------



## Leo (3 Oct 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> I prefer the bonnie tyler version.


 
Bonnie Tyler one is a re-cut, the gorilla ain't playing the beat in the tune. Cheat!


----------



## Jock04 (3 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Good ad alright, just wondering why the gorilla has an earpiece in his left ear though (it can be seen approx 48 seconds in just after he starts drumming) - maybe so the producer can give directions on when to start playing or something?


 

Think that's from the 1st ad - the Phil Collins one.
Phil Collins wears an earpiece when playing live as he has a hearing problem after a lifetime of live gigs. I reckoned the gorilla wearing one was a nod to that.

(cue jokes about Phil Collins music & earplugs!)


----------



## Jock04 (3 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is advertising considered successful because people talk about the product or because they go out and buy it? Or both?
> 
> I've been an avid F1 fan for 17 years, watching races (and going to a few), qualifying, practice, numerous websites, magazines, DVD's, merchandise etc. I could probably tell you most of the sponsors of each team over the last decade or more, yet it's never made me go out and buy the products. *So has F1 advertising been successful on me*?


 
Don't know - how many Marlboro do you get through a day?


----------



## lou2 (3 Oct 2008)

Well the add worked for me. I'd never normally buy a plain bar of chocolate but watching the add the other evening gave me a goo for a bar of Cadbury's so popped over to the Spar to pick one up and then remembered how good the chocolate is so will be buying more!


----------



## Teabag (3 Oct 2008)

lou2 said:


> Well the add worked for me. I'd never normally buy a plain bar of chocolate but watching the add the other evening gave me a goo for a bar of Cadbury's so popped over to the Spar to pick one up and then remembered how good the chocolate is so will be buying more!



Yeah I dunno, I went out and bought meself a set of drums and a gorilla outfit....not sure I am a marketers dream...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is advertising considered successful because people talk about the product or because they go out and buy it? Or both?
> 
> I've been an avid F1 fan for 17 years, watching races (and going to a few), qualifying, practice, numerous websites, magazines, DVD's, merchandise etc. I could probably tell you most of the sponsors of each team over the last decade or more, yet it's never made me go out and buy the products. So has F1 advertising been successful on me?



If you wear merchandise with advertising logos etc aren't you just an extension of what is on the car, an walking advert for the companies concerned ?? 

The same with Man Utd or Liverpool. I might not use AIG ( i have  ) or drink Carlsberg but if i wear the jersey i am a walking advert for Carlsberg or AIG and brand Utd or Pool.

Just a thought......


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> If you wear merchandise with advertising logos etc aren't you just an extension of what is on the car, an walking advert for the companies concerned ??
> 
> The same with Man Utd or Liverpool. I might not use AIG ( i have  ) or drink Carlsberg but if i wear the jersey i am a walking advert for Carlsberg or AIG and brand Utd or Pool.
> 
> Just a thought......


 
Yes, a fair point, which is why I rarely wore the merchandise outside the privacy of my home. The only item I'd have worn were ones with discreet team logos, and without sponsors logos.


And jock04, I've enver smoked...


----------



## casiopea (6 Oct 2008)

Murt10 said:


> Best as by a long way on TV at present. I always knew gorillas/chimps etc were smart but didn't reailse that they were very musical as well.



I know Im setting myself up for dumbest-post-of-the-year award - but that monkey is real? Really? I thought it was a clever CGI thingy.


----------



## purplealien (6 Oct 2008)

love it so much i have it recorded on my sky plus box  sad but true!!


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Oct 2008)

casiopea said:


> I know Im setting myself up for dumbest-post-of-the-year award - but that monkey is real? Really? I thought it was a clever CGI thingy.


 
I was in that 'afraid to ask' club. I'm working on your assumption as well.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> I was in that 'afraid to ask' club. I'm working on your assumption as well.


 
Its not real


----------



## Leo (6 Oct 2008)

Wikipedia has more info than you'd ever want on this!


----------

